
Show HN: I released a witty narrative driven puzzle game Hello Human - kinoro
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hello-human/id1501313357?ls=1
======
kinoro
Not sure? Try the free demo: [https://kinorogames.itch.io/hello-
human](https://kinorogames.itch.io/hello-human)

Or watch the trailer:
[https://youtu.be/Vd79K8o095g](https://youtu.be/Vd79K8o095g)

On android?
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kinorogame...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kinorogames.hellohuman)

Thanks for your support! \- Russ

